# In need of an electrician



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I am going to finish out two framed out bedrooms in my basement. Are there any electricians on our board or does anyone know someone who would like a small side job. Probably can do it in just a few hours would be my guess. I have the holes drilled in the studs and the boxes nailed up, just need someone to do the wiring and connect to the breaker panel. I live in Saratoga Springs....


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

LostLouisianian said:


> I am going to finish out two framed out bedrooms in my basement. Are there any electricians on our board or does anyone know someone who would like a small side job. Probably can do it in just a few hours would be my guess. I have the holes drilled in the studs and the boxes nailed up, just need someone to do the wiring and connect to the breaker panel. I live in Saratoga Springs....


I just hired YouTube for this same thing lol. So far all seems well :mrgreen:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

My neighbor just down my street pretty much had his house totaled by a fire a couple weeks ago. He said that the insurance company is meeting with house inspectors this week to decide which contractor is going to pay for it - the insulation company, the fireplace/HVAC, or electrician. The point being - with things that can start fires - go with someone trained, licensed, and bonded. But maybe that's just me.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

GaryFish said:


> My neighbor just down my street pretty much had his house totaled by a fire a couple weeks ago. He said that the insurance company is meeting with house inspectors this week to decide which contractor is going to pay for it - the insulation company, the fireplace/HVAC, or electrician. The point being - with things that can start fires - go with someone trained, licensed, and bonded. But maybe that's just me.


Totally agree Gary, I have a friend who wired his own basement and said he would do mine....I turned him down because I want an experienced and licensed contractor. Heck I could do it with youtube but I would have 87 smoke detectors in the basement if I did.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I agree with going with a trained technician but for a lot of things there is no need if you pay attention to detail and the codes in your local area as long as it is legal for you to do the work yourself. Also if you pull a permit for your work then there will be a inspection of the work that is going to be done. But that doesn't mean that the inspector has any idea of what is right and what is wrong. If you look at the sign off sheets that they give you it usually just says that it *appears to meet specifications* 

Case in point is in your example. I am sure that there was a permit pulled to do the fireplace/HVAC, and electrical work on your friends home and that those trades were either licensed or competent in what they do but something went wrong as it can in any case.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am just completing the finish electrical of my own house. 97% of the work is extremely easy! Very much common sense! Doing it by yourself is fully permitted in Utah. Clearly, still needs to be inspected. Once it is inspected there really shouldnt be any liability there. I have discussed this with my insurance guy and he agreed. Most issues should be revealed pretty much immediately. Had one wire that was shorted, likely by a staple. Just replaced it between two can lights. If you were closer I would be glad to help. If you are not getting a permit/inspection then you likely do want it done by someone licensed. Be aware that there is more to just being licensed, if they don't have their own insurance and can prove it you are really just wasting your money. I have had people claim licensed/insured and couldn't provide the insurance certificate. It is 100% standard to provide copy of license and insurance certificate listing you as the additional insured.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I can have one of my guys do the job for you.
PM me for more details.

Koby (Professional Electrical Services)


----------

